# Surrey Quays to Deptford Mural Walk!



## boohoo (Jul 23, 2011)

The London Mural Preservation Society is taking another walk on Saturday 6th August. 
We will meet at 1pm at Canada Waters Station and walk through Surrey Quays, New Cross to Deptford with a nice pub stop at the end.

We will be seeing lots of murals from different periods.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds good!

At this risk of being a pedant, it's Canada Water Station.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 24, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> At this risk of being a pedant, it's Canada Water Station.





Boyfriend mentioned this too!!!  I thought there's lots of water so it would be waters.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 24, 2011)

Canada Water is an old dock, and there's only one of them (called Canada Water).


----------



## Onket (Jul 25, 2011)

*subscribes to thread in an attempt to not miss this*


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Maggot (Jul 29, 2011)

Would like to alert people that the boards are gonna be down that day, so make sure you have all the details beforehand.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 2, 2011)

Only 4 days to go.  Wondering if this should be in Community too.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 5, 2011)

Bumping because this is on at the weekend!!!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 5, 2011)

Onket said:


> *subscribes to thread in an attempt to not miss this*


 
Reminder.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 5, 2011)

You chosen which mural you're talking about yet quimcunx?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 5, 2011)

I haven't been given a list of available options so no.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 6, 2011)

Most enjoyable walk. My quiet brother enjoyed it too. Good to see Transpontine there.


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Maggot (Aug 7, 2011)

I can't see that picture.

E2A I can see that one!


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Maggot not entirely succeeding in looking hard.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's my pics of the day.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrmaggot/sets/72157627271596765/


----------



## boohoo (Aug 16, 2011)

A nice write up of the walk:

http://transpont.blogspot.com/


----------



## boohoo (Aug 17, 2011)

Vote for new mural in Deptford  (for those who went on the walk - that's for the recently rendered wall we looked at)

You have to go into the section called Douglas Square

http://www.deptfordx.webeden.co.uk/#/douglas-sq/4553260272


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been meaning to say thanks to the organisers for a great walk


----------

